# 66-67 bumpers



## twinjracing (Aug 28, 2010)

Quick question What is the defferance between 66-67 front and rear bumpers.
see the question is i have a 66 gto and have a set of 67 tempest bumpers? I thinking about make my car work with i have.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

66 GTO's have round back up lights in the bumper, 67 have rectangle back up lights in the bumper, Lemans bumpers don't have back up lights in the bumper. I assume the fronts are the same.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

jetstang said:


> I assume the fronts are the same.


:agree


----------



## twinjracing (Aug 28, 2010)

thanks I thought the fronts were the same. i thought the rears were close.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

The Lemans are fine if you aren't worried about back up lights, or rig something up. The 66 GTO bumpers are available, the square light 67 bumpers are hard to come by and really expensive.


----------



## twinjracing (Aug 28, 2010)

Not to worried about the way it is as long as it fits. I have a gto I'm going to do a poor mans make driveable and enjoy for a wile and probly sell when done here's the link to pic

http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/posting-pictures-one-my-66-a-28994/


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

67 Rear bumpers won't fit 66 and vice versa! Fronts are the same.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

if you looked at the rear lights and body, it is obvious that the bumper will not interchange. period.


----------



## twinjracing (Aug 28, 2010)

never looked that close at the rear of the two of them


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

OPGI and PY sell repros for 67 with b/u lights.....better than the one you don't have. :lol:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm with Eric and Pontiac. The rear end of the '67 is shaped much differently than the squared-off '66. The bumpers won't interchange and look even close to OK. The only difference between a '67 Tempest or LeMans bumper and a GTO bumper of that year is that the Tempest/LeMans had no provision for backup lamps, as they were incorporated into the tail lamp assemblies.......


----------

